# A Warm December Shoot



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice picture's, but you don't need to pimp Zink so damn hard. :roll:


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow! Congrats!!!!! Nice shoot! Just outta curiousity which zink duck calls are you guys sporting?


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey don't get me wrong that looks like a great shoot. They guy on the left is a prime example of what the thread is talking about in the duck forum titled "whats up with all the bands". Seriously............Who the hell shoots that many bands! BTW we get it, you love Zink calls, you are not being compensated but currently working to resolve that issue, not in a video yet but currently working to resolve that issue, without a doubt have a zink calls logo sticker on either truck trailer or both not being compensated for it but currently working to resolve that issue. Let me guess, if you were in a bar and theme music from one of the zink videos happens to play on the juke box you would jump on the table as fast as you could put your hands on your cheeks and scream like a cheerleader "Oh my God this is my Jaaaammmm". As long as you have not dropped to the level of putting face paint on your dog then it is not to late to turn back and just enjoy the hunt again.

Just giving you a hard time.....Don't take it personal. :beer:


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks, thats kinda what I figure they were. Congrats again on a great hunt.

hmmm...who woulda thought....another hater on NODAK...it is nice though that you put it in a way to make it sound a lil nicer. :eyeroll:


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

I second proagr465's notion. he is not hating just stating the facts. if everyone would stop idolizing these destructive to the sport waterfowlers we would be a lot better off.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

first off you busted a roost if you walked in in the night and kicked birds off so you probly coulda shot just as many birds with no decoys or calls in that same spot
second im gunna be willing to bet 98% of them bands if not more were bought on ebay
third zink sucks 
fourth i bet that zink sticker and skull cap and gavery skull cap brought all the birds in

ok il quit and go drink me some gavery/zink coolaide now so i can be badass like you guys, hope they got it in cherry flavor


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

Yep all those bands on the guy on the left are fake. Wow you must be really cool with all your bands around your neck, nice touch with the colored ones. It takes guys years to collect them honestly, but you just ruined it for everyone.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW.... can't people just say nice hunt and way to go!

Guys nice hunt. Thanks for sharing the story and keep up the good work.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow - no need for all the negative comments guys. If you have an issue with the guy, take it to PMs.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the guy was asking for negative comments when he posted this. zink sticker with birds, fake bands, talking about kicking birds off water at night.......


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dude dont let these fruits get after you over nothing. They are the same ones that bash me and I dont pimp anything. I just pile up birds. So don't let them get you down. Keep posting pictures. I like seeing them. Support who ever as much as you want. Zink calls are great calls and work awesome. Nice work, and again please keep posting these picture I love them! P.S. what you put on your lanyard is your buisness. These guys were ragging on me about my white sunglasses and 20ft trailer, so I am sure they will find more to rag on you about. If I am not mistaken those colored bands are from oil birds. That were saved and banded. I might be mistaken.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i dont recall ever bashing you lips? a nice trailer and sun glasses are reasonable and nice things to have. fake bands and a zink sticker not so much


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

I like seeing pictures of people piling up birds as well. I just don't like people bragging about things they didn't earn. I could go to a park and kill geese with bands like foiles, or buy them off ebay and say i shot them. I just don't see the need for ppl to prove they can hunt by how many bands they shoot. I love your story and pictures keep them coming, but leave out the fake.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

AMEN!


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes Yes.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if bands arent a big deal and you only shoot one "every now and again" why is every inch of your lanyard covered in them? you can be a pro staff without looking like a complete tool. take your first picture and use that, anybody that has a half of a brain can see you used zink calls you dont need a sticker by the pile. hunting industry? :eyeroll: nobody mentioned looking at bands on ebay but we all know it happens. when you come on a forum and your first post is pimiping that hardcore and you tell a story about busting a roost you cant expect people to love you and think you are gods gift to waterfowling. but now im gunna go out and buy every zink call model ever made cause of your post......


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

carp_killer see you are one of the guys that always goes on the attack, go lay in the back of your trailer house and leave him alone. Someone new to waterfowling hunting or someone that hunts 10 hunts a year wouldnt know the differance between Grounds and Zink. I couldn't really look at his picture and definetly say what was on their lanyards. If they are proud of the calls they use and have good success with them, I would love to see what they are using. If in Utah they have good sucess shooting them over a new decoy, certain call, certain color camo, a certain blind, etc... I want to hear about it. As someone who hunts and researches stuff as I do, I absolutely love hearing about what works wear. That is why I like hunting videos that list what they were using that day for hunts. Number of decoys, lessers or canadas, spinner or jerk cord, flappers or no flappers. It is educational to see what people are using all over the country.

I have had hunts where we roll 10 bands out of a flock. I have hunts where we shoot 3 out of flock. If no one wants them that I am hunting with for a draw, they let me keep them. If you have a few hunts a year where you get get 6 to 2 bands a hunt. It doesnt take long to fill up a lanyard. Obviously you haven't shot enough bands to know this. 25 bands on a lanyard on the main frame of it can fill it up almost all the way to the back. If you hunt in a band enriched enviroment or get lucky a few years in a row it is possible. On the otherside of it, so he went on ebay and bought them to look cool. Who cares? Is your life so boring that you have to act that way towards him? Do you really have nothing better to ad to this forum then to bash people? Grow up!

Also who cares if they busted a roost, this is waterfowl hunting. We have all had it happen to us and we have all at one point in our lives busted a roost, it happens. You make the best out of the situation and kill what you can and live to fight another day. And I dont now a hunter that hasnt kicked birds off a pond and sat up then when they come back then hammered. So dont act holyer then everyone else. Everyone at one point in time in their hunting life has done.

This is the exact reason why this forum has changed so much from even 3 years ago. It is because of people like carp_killer people dont post pictures or comment on things. Or even talk about what is working or discuss new products. It is really getting old.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

because it bothers me when people try and look like they are gods gift to waterfowling when really they probly kill less birds in a year then alot of people that never even take a picture of there birds. that picture was taken for no reason other than to pimp zink. yes i have busted a roost before and il admit it even though im not proud of it but im not gunna go post it on a forum saying i did it intentionally. kicking birds out and hunting there in the daylight is much different than kicking them out at night as well. but yes that is something else that i have did. there is a difference between people posting pics and ideas about new products that are actually practical and people that post pics to pimp out companies and look badass and people that mention new products that are absolutely ridiculous. il throw some of my pics from this year up after the season closes so you can bash on them though.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

See carp_killer your still not getting it. I wont bash any of your pictures because I am not a dick to everyone. It is funny how if someone is being a dick they really dont know that they are doing it. Moral of the story carp_killer if you dont have anything nice to say or have any solid input into a post then dont write anything all, were all sick of your mouth.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yes i know very well im being a dick. look through my posts i post in like one thread a week. are all of them bashing? probly 95% of them but all for reasonable reasons. maybe if people posted something worth talking positive about every once and awhile i would but all thats ever in the hunting forums is a bunch of prostaffers pimping this or that and then the people that have unremarkabley stupid ideas. now go read my bowfishing related posts. almost all of them are positive and there isnt 300 people pimping 30 different brands of equiptment.

and btw im pretty sure you are the only one thats called me out on being sick of my mouth on here for along time


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you post pictures pimping a product and talking about busting a roost you better be prepared to take heat. Simple as that.

As far as the bands, too me they look either fake or you are hunting right by the band site or on it, which is fine, but doesn't help the research involved. I never commented on that, all I commented on the pimping of Zink.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

haha carpkiller you need to calm down


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha that post just made my night. i have pictures with piles of birds both bigger and nicer than that pile but what does a pile of dead birds prove? if your bands are all real good for you even though i really dont believe it for one second. yep im just a skybuster and dont even own decoys well actually as it turns out theres a few people on this site that know what i run for a spread. i dont shoot all my birds feet down in the decoys though. always enjoy a good pass shoot every now and then. maybe im not half the hunter you are but i kill enough birds and have enough fun in the season to make it worth it to me besides waterfowling is just something for me to do in the fall between bowfishing in the summer and coyotes in the winter. i really dont give a **** how they band birds, if we kill one great if not im not that worried about it. your pictures were far from being "decent looking" if you want to see decent looking pictures look at what bloodyblinddoors posted. i have some sweet pictures with a few birds in them but i dont feel the need to post them on here to try and look like a badass. but again there are people on this site that know what i kill in a season but its not about that entirely, its about watching birds work a spread and respond to calling, which clearly you guys are the best there has ever been. il get off my lazy *** and go help kill a 8 man limit tommorow now that you mentioned it. :beer:

by the way learn how to spell. or dont they teach that in 8th grade anymore?

We have the next Jeff Foiles on the forum with us boys!!! We should all be honored with their presence


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have never once paid for a guide or leased land. my family owns 6000 acres of farm land so i hunt on that as well as other private land that i gain permission to hunt. i actually dont know if i have even posted hunting pictures on here. that 8 man limit is gunna cost me right around $10 in the gas it takes me to drive to the field so if thats alot to you then i guess i do pay alot to kill birds. if i get overly ambitious and even bring a camera with tommorow i will take a few pictures but doubtful i will post them anywere other than facebook so my friends that were on the hunt can see them. yes i totally am jealous of all your bands glad you figured it out. shooting bands is not about looking badass its more fun to find out where they come from then wear them on your lanyard. i dont even wear mine on my lanyard just something to worry about shining and flaring birds and extra weight on your neck all day. i didnt bash you for being successful i bashed you for pimping zink and all your fake bands trying to look like badasses. i have enough success to keep myself happy and the people that hunt with me so that is all that matters.

and i am in no way associated with bloodyblinddoors havent even met the guy, if you thought i was referencing those pics to myself. just saying thats what decent pictures look like


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Come on guys, lets end it and move on. We don't need this on here


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

so hunting private land you dont have to work for birds? im sure the birds know what land is private versus public :eyeroll: so you shooting birds on public land is absolutely no harder than shooting them on private land, birds actually flare and circle spreads on private land to beleive it or not. if your not the one pimping zink then why are you the one being a ***? the only person any of my comments were directed at was the guy pimping zink with his shiny neck. wearing a shirt around is perfectly normal and reasonable so if you wanna wear a zink shirt go for it!! but a sticker with the pile of birds? seems a bit ridiculous in my opinion. i dont have to cry to hunt private land its called having a family that farms and having respect for other farmers in the area and nicely asking for permission to hunt on their land. work? hunting is not considered a job just because your buddy is a prostaff. its still just a hobby no matter if you kill 1 bird a season or 1000. gunna wreck me huh? umm ok. the people i see on public land around here on MOST circumstances but not all are, 1 - people that are to lazy to scout and gain permission for private land. 2 - normally dont have half a clue what they are doing. 3 - unrespectfull to others and willing to set up close to another group. so il keep to my private land hunting where i dont have to worry about somebody else ruining my hunt. and zink is NOT all of waterfowling.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Boot lickers and their constant dick swinging contest.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Westside Waterfowlers sounds like a perfectly level headed professional who I'd be proud to have a on my pro staff. :rollin:

Showing off your Bands, Decals, Trailers, Piles of birds, Sunglasses.. who gives a crap? Go out and hunt and enjoy the outdoors for what it is. If half you boot lickers spent half the amount of time helping out the outdoors as you do trying to be the next Fred Zink (or more likely Jeff Foiles) the world of waterfowling would be a lot better off.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

over/under on the lock............4.5 minutes!!!!!!!! GO!!!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Waterfowlers are funny. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

djleye said:


> over/under on the lock............4.5 minutes!!!!!!!! GO!!!!!!


I'll go with over!

Sad to see what has become of wannabe punk kids who don't grasp what a mockery of waterfowl hunting they are perpetuating.

:shake:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Lock this crap and get rid of the people who are always involved. It is ruining the site. Or just start a Sh!t talking section so if we want to read about a bunch of B!tches we can.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

And this, folks, is why Nodak and many outdoor sites like it are circling the proverbial toilet.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't have a problem with people who want to display bands, calls, stickers, pile of bird, sunglasses, trailers, etc.

Who cares. If you let it bother you then you are part of the problem as well. It is what is dividing hunters. look at the arguments that happend on this thread.

Maybe these guys are pro staffers. Maybe they want to become prostaffers. Maybe they wanted to send the picture to Zink Calls and get some free gear? Again who cares!

Here is a story. I got a hole in one 5 years ago. The golf pro at the course I got it asked me what ball, clubs, etc. I used. I ended up getting free crap from titlest, mizuno, etc. Just because I used there equipment. Maybe these guys where trying that? Again who cares and more power to them if they get free stuff or want to "pimp" a company.

Again guys.... Great story, great picture and keep up the good work! I wish you would have not deleted the story and pictures.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

What should have been deleted were the posts with the "F Word" and all the symbols that are supposed to represent the bad language.

The mods are dropping the ball here. :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Whats really confusing is I always thought carp killer was the "tweedle dee" to BLs "tweedle dumb". But it looks like its the other way around.

Congrats BL, your moving up in the world! :thumb:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i wouldn't tell everyone i was hunting everday. the feds aren't going to retire just because they caught Foiles.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Ref said:


> What should have been deleted were the posts with the "F Word" and all the symbols that are supposed to represent the bad language.
> 
> The mods are dropping the ball here. :eyeroll:


I think even the mods got tired of it and left this place.


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

I personally want to see all the certificates from the Fish and wildlife service proving all his junk bands are real. Take a picture of them and post them please so i can be proven wrong.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Can someone re-post the pics and story. I would like to give my .02 on this one. 8)


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

bluebird said:


> Lock this crap and get rid of the people who are always involved. It is ruining the site. Or just start a Sh!t talking section so if we want to read about a bunch of B!tches we can.


I agree...this is why I dont put up any of my stuff anymore...I may just get a bunch of crap from DBs about the wrong hat or a pic too close of my lanyard. :eyeroll:

This site is all about this type of crap talkin anymore. Sad


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Threads like this make it much easier to identify who needs to get the boot....which a couple have been.


----------

